# RWE's Big Questions for 2016 (Pelicans)



## RollWithEm

1) Where will Anthony Davis finish in the MVP voting this season? How much room does he still have to improve?

2) Is the Jrue Holiday/Tyreke Evans guard pairing this team's best option? If Alvin Gentry believes that it is, will Eric Gordon continue to be a productive team player if he only gets 16 to 24 minutes a night coming off the bench?

3) With Asik and Ajinca already banged up, will this team actually start the season with Kendrick Perkins as their starting center? And more importantly, will any of those three Pelicans centers play crunchtime minutes for this team?

4) Being that this team was top 5 offensively when their top 6 guys were healthy but bottom 8 defensively with that same group, is Alvin Gentry the right coach for this bunch? Will their defense be good enough for them to win 50-55 games?

5) Does this team rely too heavily on oft injured players to take them seriously in the West?


----------



## Basel

RollWithEm said:


> 1) Where will Anthony Davis finish in the MVP voting this season? How much room does he still have to improve?
> 
> 2) Is the Jrue Holiday/Tyreke Evans guard pairing this team's best option? If Alvin Gentry believes that it is, will Eric Gordon continue to be a productive team player if he only gets 16 to 24 minutes a night coming off the bench?
> 
> 3) With Asik and Ajinca already banged up, will this team actually start the season with Kendrick Perkins as their starting center? And more importantly, will any of those three Pelicans centers play crunchtime minutes for this team?
> 
> 4) Being that this team was top 5 offensively when their top 6 guys were healthy but bottom 8 defensively with that same group, is Alvin Gentry the right coach for this bunch? Will their defense be good enough for them to win 50-55 games?
> 
> 5) Does this team rely too heavily on oft injured players to take them seriously in the West?


1. He finished 5th last season with his team finishing 8th in the playoffs. If he can somehow get them to end up with a Top-5 record, he should win it. But I think more realistically, they'll end 7th or 8th, and AD will probably finish 3rd or 4th with the usual suspects ahead of him.

2. The more important question is can those guys stay healthy for an entire season?

3. Man, I really hope not. That's brutal. I think in crunchtime, you'll see AD at the 5 and Anderson at the 4. 

4. Defense won't be great, but offense will be much better. AD is going to put up ridiculous numbers. I think they can reach 50 wins.

5. Yes. Hopefully they're healthy this season. Would take a lot of weight off AD's shoulders.


----------



## Bubbles

My prediction is he'll win it, but I could see him getting snubbed and finishing second.
Assuming he's actually healthy, I would prefer Gordon getting some more minutes with how he can space the floor.
Start? Maybe. How many minutes would they actually give Perkins though? I think Davis getting time at C seems more likely.
Yes. Absolutely.
Yes, but the same could be said about other teams.


----------



## Basel

Evans out 6-8 weeks.


----------



## RollWithEm

For what it's worth, I'm not buying this 15-minute restriction on Jrue Holiday through January... especially with Evans and Cole out to start the season.


----------

